# guess the horse breed game



## flamingauburnmustang

Hanoverian maybe?


----------



## sunshineo0o

hanoverian? lol


----------



## JustDressageIt

Dutch warmblood?


----------



## myhorsesonador

tb? idk


----------



## BaliDoll

Hard pic to tell, but I go with TB...


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

Oldenburg????


----------



## apc11196

warmblood


----------



## RacePony007

appendix! tbxqh


----------



## JustDressageIt

Connemara x TB


----------



## roro

Because other people have guessed Hannoverian and DWB...

Trakhener?


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Warmblood


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

What breed is he horsechick?


----------



## horsechick139

it is a Dutch warmblood good job Justdressageit.


----------



## horsechick139

horsechick139 said:


> it is a Dutch warmblood good job Justdressageit.


 heres another one


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Trakehner? Or TB?


----------



## Annaland13

Is it a TB?


----------



## eventerdrew

I'm gonna go off the chart here and guess Selle Francais


----------



## JustDressageIt

horsechick139 said:


> it is a Dutch warmblood good job Justdressageit.


Woohoo!


----------



## mom2pride

Hanovarian...seeing as someone else geussed Selle Francais already...Lol


----------



## mom2pride

JustDressageIt said:


> Woohoo!


I was going to guess the same...but...too late! :lol:


----------



## shanoona

I would say hunter because he has his legs in square formation typical for hunters.


----------



## horsechick139

yeo, it is a hunter, not sure what kind though....


----------



## horsechick139

horsechick139 said:


> yeo, it is a hunter, not sure what kind though....


 
here is another one guess this :wink: this one is better.....


----------



## mom2pride

Shaygya Arabian


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Maybe an Arabian or Lipizzaner?


----------



## Lis

Arab x Welsh?


----------



## horsechick139

good job mom2pride! good guess .


----------



## bubblegum

connemara


----------



## horsechick139

horsechick139 said:


> good job mom2pride! good guess .


 
heres another one this is my fave breed


----------



## xAddictionx

Arab??


----------



## BaliDoll

Yeah that's an arab...


----------



## mom2pride

horsechick139 said:


> good job mom2pride! good guess .


Whoot!!!! 

Do you have another???


----------



## horseluver50

arabian


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

anglo arab


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Gosh....maybe some kind of arab?


----------



## Lis

Peruvian Paso? It looks so similar to a pic I saw of one. Or a Qurab?


----------



## horsechick139

it is a Arabian, good job!


----------



## horsechick139

horsechick139 said:


> it is a Arabian, good job!


 

here is another one


----------



## BaliDoll

Cleveland Bay


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

yep, cleveland bay.


----------



## horseluver50

cleveland bay


----------



## ChevyPrincess

Haha, what everyone else is saying, Cleveland Bay =]


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

I'm going to assume that that's it... 
here is a new one.

copyright of bob langrish.


----------



## horseluver50

palomino or a qh?


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

nope....


----------



## CloudsMystique

Oooh, this looks fun!


Akhal Teke? He looks a little too stocky, but the head and neck look right. He's also shiny and yellow like a lot of them... And they carry their tails like that and a lot of them have those mohawks.


----------



## MangoRoX87

I'm going with Akhal Teke. He is really shiny and his head reminds me of one.
What is she?:wink:


----------



## CloudsMystique

QH?


How does this thread work? Can anybody post a picture, or do you have to guess the last one right?


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

Yep, it was a akhal-teke.

Yeah... whoever was the first to guess right posts the next picture unless they take too long...


----------



## mom2pride

The last one is a Quarter Horse...


----------



## CloudsMystique

cowgirl4jesus94 said:


> Yep, it was a akhal-teke.
> 
> Yeah... whoever was the first to guess right posts the next picture unless they take too long...



Okay... That's how I thought it was supposed to go.


Here's mine:


----------



## MangoRoX87

oh..oops I just though you give it your answer then post a picture..SORRY lol
Yep! She is a quarter..People on my drill team give me all these odd round-about answers when I ask them lol


----------



## Twistedd

hanoverian..???


----------



## CloudsMystique

MangoRoX87 said:


> oh..oops I just though you give it your answer then post a picture..SORRY lol
> Yep! She is a quarter..People on my drill team give me all these odd round-about answers when I ask them lol


Haha, that's okay. Yay, I get to go twice now : ]




Twistedd said:


> hanoverian..???


Nope ; )


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime

*What is the Breed?*

Can you identify the breed?


----------



## Lis

Falabella or Miniature horse.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

For cloudsmystique, I would say maybe a Holsteiner?

And then the last one perhaps an Arab?


----------



## VanillaBean

def a mini


----------



## MangoRoX87

Mini no doubt. Or maybe an American Shetland. Its to thick for an arab..they have bred down to get them pretty close though!


----------



## Ponies4Paige

im thinking Oldenburg or hano but my final answer i guess would be Oldenburg


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nobody has gotten mine yet.


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime

Y'all are right. The buckskin is a Mini.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Akhal Teke?


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

CloudsMystique said:


> Okay... That's how I thought it was supposed to go.
> 
> 
> Here's mine:



I have no idea... some type of warmblood? hano? no idea....


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

a hint? =]


----------



## CloudsMystique

Okay.... It's NOT from Europe.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

trakehner? i'm not sure if that is from europe or not... otherwise i have no idea.


----------



## Lis

American Warmblood?


----------



## roro

Cloudsmystique: Canadian Sport Horse


----------



## Saskia

Irish Sport Horse?

Ireland isn't part of the EU is it, but is it generally considered Europe?


----------



## roro

Saskia said:


> Irish Sport Horse?
> 
> Ireland isn't part of the EU is it, but is it generally considered Europe?


It is part of Europe, Ireland isn't its own continent.


----------



## Saskia

roro said:


> It is part of Europe, Ireland isn't its own continent.


Yeah I know, but the British Isles, being islands, are technically not part of the European continent either. I know a fair few people that wouldn't class Irish as Europeans, so wasn't sure how it would be classed on this thread


----------



## roro

Saskia said:


> Yeah I know, but the British Isles, being islands, are technically not part of the European continent either. I know a fair few people that wouldn't class Irish as Europeans, so wasn't sure how it would be classed on this thread


True, it is not part of continental Europe but it is still technically part of Europe.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope.... Nobody's gotten it yet.


----------



## jensand305

im gonna just start guessing. tb, morgan or hackney?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Haha, nope : ]


----------



## jensand305

is it a cross?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope, it's purebred and registered.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

Saskia said:


> Irish Sport Horse?
> 
> Ireland isn't part of the EU is it, but is it generally considered Europe?


 
lol ireland is part of the EU and is it's own country. Its in Europe and we use the Euro.
Ive lived in Ireland my whole life.


----------



## jensand305

azteca


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope...


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

Saskia said:


> Yeah I know, but the British Isles, being islands, are technically not part of the European continent either. I know a fair few people that wouldn't class Irish as Europeans, so wasn't sure how it would be classed on this thread


 
Ireland hasn't anything to do with the British Isles. Were not part of it. England owns 6 counties in Ireland and thats it. No more. The rest of Ireland is ruled by Ireland but its now going 2 be ruled by some person in Belgium or somewere coz of some EU referendum that just took place a month ago.
Irelands been part of the EU for a good few years. And its classified as being in Europe and we use the Euro.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Anglo Arab? Budenny? Quarter Horse? Morgan? Oldenburger? 

I'm out of ideas....just can't think of any more......


----------



## CloudsMystique

flamingauburnmustang said:


> Anglo Arab? Budenny? Quarter Horse? Morgan? Oldenburger?
> 
> I'm out of ideas....just can't think of any more......



You got it... She's a Quarter Horse.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

WOW. LOL, that was a complete guess....

This one?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Andalusian or Lippizan?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Yup. Lipizzaner. Well done.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Yay 



Here's my new one:


----------



## Lis

Hackney?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Yep. How did you guess that?!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Tennessee Walking Horse?

Oops. Never mind. LOL = D


----------



## Lis

Took a random stab in the dark.
Alright my turn.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Maybe some kind of Welsh or a Bardigiano?


----------



## Lis

Nope .


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Gotland?


----------



## Lis

Not a Gotland.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Icelandic? Haha, I don't know ponies at all.


----------



## Lis

You got it!!


----------



## CloudsMystique

Awesome 

I have to go to the barn now, but I'll post a new picture when I get back.


----------



## horsechick139

sorry for not responding sooner  lookes like the game is going well


----------



## CloudsMystique

horsechick139 said:


> sorry for not responding sooner  lookes like the game is going well


It was a great idea 



Here's my new one:










It's not a paint.


----------



## horseluver50

Is it a morgan?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

I'm clueless......


----------



## Lis

Anglo arab?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## horsechick139

is it an Hanoverian?


----------



## roro

*cringes at this registry* American Warmblood?

This isn't really a breed but I mentioned AWB so why not: Pinto Warmblood?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope and nope.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

Ok i suck at horse breeds but ill take a guess... is it a peruvian paso/paso fino? lol


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## jensand305

i still cant believe that one horse was a quarter horse, it was so lean crazy


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

Heres another sucky guess... hackney?? If was i wayyyy off on the first one? Or this one?


----------



## jensand305

twh or tb?


----------



## CloudsMystique

jensand305 said:


> i still cant believe that one horse was a quarter horse, it was so lean crazy


Haha, I know.

Behind the Bit: Why can't quarter horses do dressage?

Honey Bright Dream Quarter Horse

She doesn't even have any TB blood in her.




PechosGoldenChance said:


> Heres another sucky guess... hackney?? If was i wayyyy off on the first one? Or this one?


Nope : ]


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

Ok i'm not giving up im just...ok yea i'm giving up lol.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Akhal Teke? Selle Francais? Trakehner? Holsteiner? Oldenburger?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Saskia said:


> Irish Sport Horse?
> 
> Ireland isn't part of the EU is it, but is it generally considered Europe?


Wow, sorry had to respond to this.
Not being in the EU doesn't mean you're not in Europe and not being in continental Europe doesn't mean you're not in Europe. That's like saying that Japan isn't in Asia. 
I consider myself a European and my country is neither in the Europian Union nor continental Europe, it's actually quite far from continental Europe.


----------



## CloudsMystique

flamingauburnmustang said:


> Akhal Teke? Selle Francais? Trakehner? Holsteiner? Oldenburger?



Nope : ]


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

standardbred?


----------



## Lis

Hanorovian? 
Or possibly TB or Quarter Horse?


----------



## CloudsMystique

cowgirl4jesus94 said:


> standardbred?



You got it! Apparently they have pinto Standardbreds in Australia.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

Heres a new one. This will be hard...


----------



## masatisan

A Caspian?


----------



## CloudsMystique

A really badly-bred Paso Fino or Peruvian Paso? :S


----------



## boxer

timor pony


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

none of those...


----------



## hccumminssmoke

a bad mountain horse?

Nate


----------



## CloudsMystique

Icelandic?


----------



## Lis

Skyros Pony?


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

nope... its a pony breed though.


----------



## hccumminssmoke

Highland Pony

Nate


----------



## CloudsMystique

New Forest?


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

nope....


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Indian Country-Bred? Batak? Padang?


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

flamingauburnmustang said:


> Batak?


Yep, you got it. =]


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

WOW. Cool. Okay, this one?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Irish Draught?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

CloudsMystique said:


> Irish Draught?


Well done! = D


----------



## CloudsMystique

flamingauburnmustang said:


> Well done! = D



Yay 


Here's my new one:


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Arab paint cross?


----------



## roro

First guess: American Saddlebred? Second guess: Tennessee Walking Horse?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope... and it's not a cross.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Hackney/Hackney Pony? Akhal Teke?


----------



## roro

Missouri Fox Trotter?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Morgan? Trakehner? Peruvian Paso/Paso Fino?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope....


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Chincoteague? Oldenburger? American Standardbred? Orlov Trotter? Russian Trotter?

LOL...now I'm really just guessing... = D


----------



## CloudsMystique

Haha, nope : ]


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

LOL. I'm clueless. I give up. Come on everyone else...THINK! ; D


----------



## Lis

American Walking Pony?


----------



## VanillaBean

Arab by any chance?
Paint?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## VanillaBean

*Arab by any chance?*
*Paint?*
*Kathiawari?*
*Budenny?*
*Morgan?*
*National Show Horse?*
*Racking Horse?*
*Paso Fino?*
*Spotted Saddle Horse?*
*Selle Francais?*
*Shagya Arab?*
*Westphalian?*
*Tennessee Walker?*
*Don?*
*Peruvian Paso?**
Zweibrucken?*
*Singlefooter?*

*VB =)~*


----------



## shatalkua

APPALOOSA XD looks like my appy ****


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Wow vanillabean...is there any horse you HAVEN'T entered...LOL = D


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

Well it should be one of vanillabeans. lol.


----------



## roro

Pegasus? Unicorn? I give up! What is it?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Haha, nope... Nobody's gotten it yet.


Do you guys want a hint?


----------



## Lis

Yes give us the hint.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Okay... It's two words.


----------



## Lis

Anglo-Karbarda

Akhal Teke

Colorado Ranger?


----------



## ilovesonya

Hano X Paint?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope, and it's not a cross.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Saddle Horse? Gidran Arab? Anglo Arab? Alter Real? Hispano Arab? Shales Horse? French Trotter? Australian Pony? Quarter Horse? American Shetland? Polo Pony?

I give up......LOL........... = D


----------



## CloudsMystique

Haha, nope : ]


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

holy cow... i have no idea...is it a newer breed?

edit; is it a pony breed?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope... It's over 100 years old.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Przewalski's Horse?! LOL

Are you sure it's a breed from this planet? = D


----------



## CloudsMystique

Haha, I'm sure... And that's not it : ]


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Oh. Okay, I'm glad it's from this planet. I was getting nervous there... ; )


----------



## Scoutrider

I'll bite. :wink:

Sorry if these are repeats, there are so many guesses on the spotted horse that I can't keep them straight, lol.

American Shetland
Spotted Saddle Horse
Paint
National Show Horse
Colorado Ranger 

_Maybe_ Arab Sport Horse?? :? (scratches head)


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## HalfPass

American Paint Horse??


----------



## equus717

Is it the East Bulgarian. They have originated since the 1900's.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## Scoutrider

Last couple of guesses, then I'm done, unless I'm making a poor guess at the horse's height.

Knabstrup (though I've never seen one with pinto type spots)
Racking Horse
Florida Cracker

I think it's been said that it's a purebred... so excluding half breeds and the new "combo" breeds, I'm not sure.

Excellent choice! A real stumper!


----------



## HalfPass

Abaco Barb Horse
Spanish Barb??


----------



## equus717

Can you give us another hint like is it a pony breed? I might also guess the racking horse,new kirgiz, kisber felver.


----------



## HalfPass

Forgive me if someone arlready said
Sabino Or is that a color? lol


----------



## CloudsMystique

That's a color, haha.



It's not a pony breed. They're average-sized.

The country they originated from begins with the letter B.


----------



## SaddlebredGrl

mangalara marchador, east bulgarian


----------



## Pidge

mangalara marchador is also my guess....


----------



## CloudsMystique

SaddlebredGrl said:


> mangalara marchador




You got it! Congrats


----------



## equus717

Is it the Budyonny Horse or the Byelorussian Harness


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

great job saddlebredgrl! =]


----------



## SaddlebredGrl

Thank you, but i wouldn't have gotten it if it wasn't for google i cheated. 
This is mine, sorry the picture if kind of blurry.


----------



## Horselady44

hmm...is that the same horse thats in your avatar? A better pic sure would help. But, Im going to guess a QH or SB?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Saddlebred?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Yay saddlebredgrl! 

I would say that one looks like....a thoroughbred?


----------



## SaddlebredGrl

Sorry about the picture, but no it's not the same one in my avatar, but yes CloudsMystique the horse in my avatar is a saddlebred.

here is another picture, but this one she looks horrible, this is what she looked like before we got her.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

is it a pony? maybe a quarter pony?


----------



## Pidge

I am going with quarter pony or welsh pony...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Mustang?


----------



## equus717

a quarter horse.


----------



## SaddlebredGrl

sorry it's taken so long to get to a computer. 

Icrazyaboutu your correct, she is a spanish mustang.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Does that mean I get to chose a horse? Well, if so here is the horse,


----------



## Lis

Paintabian? Pintabian? Paint?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

nope keep guessing


----------



## CloudsMystique

Azteca? (Andalusian/Paint, not Andalusian/QH)


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Correct Cloudsmystique


----------



## CloudsMystique

Awesome 

Okay, this one is a cross. It's 3/4 something and 1/4 something. You just have to guess the two breeds - you don't have to guess which one is 3/4 and which one is 1/4.


----------



## KaylaJoAndBessTheBeast

I'm taking a stab at it i want to say percheron x tb


----------



## CloudsMystique

Yep, good job : ]


----------



## KaylaJoAndBessTheBeast

Here is Mine! Have fun.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

kladruby?


----------



## KaylaJoAndBessTheBeast

Yuppers! : ]] 
Good Job


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

Google helped a bit. =D
Here is mine;


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Don? Alter Real? New Forest?


----------



## mom2pride

American Shetland?


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

Nope...


----------



## equus717

Welsh Cob


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

nope...


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Connemara? Bardigiano? Gotland?

Not sure if it's a pony or horse... :???:


----------



## Scoutrider

He's built just like a quarter pony mare I rode for lessons years ago. I'll guess quarter pony.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

None of those.


----------



## equus717

Is it a draft breed? Shire? Percheron?


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

Nope...


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

A horse? :lol:


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

Yeah! lol.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Haha! I was thinking maybe it was part zebra! :wink:


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

close! 
here is a hint; they stand between 12 and 13hh.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Hmmmm....Dartmoor? Landais? Konik? Chinoteague?


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

No.....


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

LOL. I'm fresh out of ideas....I give up. :mrgreen:

Can any one else think?


----------



## Attitude05

highland? fjord?


----------



## Twilight Arabians

galiceno?


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

Twilight Arabians said:


> galiceno?



you got it! =) your turn.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Okay here's mine!


----------



## Scoutrider

Knabstrup?


----------



## equus717

POA Pony of America?
Appaloosa?


----------



## Twilight Arabians

nope!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

mustang?
paint?


----------



## Twilight Arabians

nope sorry!


----------



## WelcomeStranger28

Danish Warmblood????

Or TB

I can't tell!! LOL

it is a REALLY pretty horse, even with out being a fancy breed!


----------



## Twilight Arabians

WelcomeStranger28 said:


> Danish Warmblood????
> 
> Or TB
> 
> I can't tell!! LOL
> 
> it is a REALLY pretty horse, even with out being a fancy breed!


nope! Its not a common breed.


----------



## roro

Knabstrup/Knabstrupper? Knabstrup pony type?


----------



## Twilight Arabians

roro said:


> Knabstrup?


Nope, sorry!


----------



## Scoutrider

Colorado Ranger? Walkaloosa? Ara-appaloosa?


----------



## equus717

Araappaloosa as well


----------



## Twilight Arabians

nope, here's a hint, they are normally about 13.2-13.3, but can sometimes be taller depending on breeding, it is not a crossbred.


----------



## gypsygirl

british spotted pony ?


----------



## Twilight Arabians

gypsygirl said:


> british spotted pony ?


nope, sorry!


----------



## Pidge

Florida cracker horse? random guess...


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Pidge said:


> Florida cracker horse? random guess...


nope, sorry.


----------



## ponyboy

Spanish Jennet.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

a dalmation? lol!


----------



## Twilight Arabians

cowgirl4jesus94 said:


> a dalmation? lol!


nope, lol!! another hint, there are probably none in the USA, they are not a fancy breed, there a working breed.


----------



## equus717

a dales pony, a Misaki,


----------



## CloudsMystique

Altai?


----------



## Twilight Arabians

CloudsMystique said:


> Altai?


yep!!!


----------



## CloudsMystique

Twilight Arabians said:


> yep!!!



Yay 



Here's mine:


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Morgan?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Andalucian or Lusitano?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Budenny? Alter Real?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## equus717

Paso Fino,


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## equus717

Arabian? You choose the hard ones. I am enjoying this game though because I do not know of some of the breeds that have been done so far.


----------



## gypsygirl

saddlebred ??????


----------



## equus717

Azteca


----------



## equus717

The Canadian Sport Horse


----------



## equus717

Cleveland Bay


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## equus717

a hint please


----------



## equus717

a holsteiner


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope.


Hint... They're North American.


----------



## gypsygirl

single footer ??????


----------



## equus717

Missouri Fox Trotter


----------



## equus717

The Racking Horse


----------



## equus717

The Tennessee Walking Horse


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## equus717

The Rocky Mountain Horse


----------



## equus717

The Moyle


----------



## equus717

The Hackney


----------



## equus717

The Chincoteague Pony


----------



## equus717

The American Walking Pony


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope....


----------



## equus717

Standardbred


----------



## equus717

Mustang


----------



## CloudsMystique

equus717 said:


> Standardbred


You got it...


----------



## equus717

The Galiceno


----------



## equus717

The Morab


----------



## equus717

The Quarab


----------



## CloudsMystique

You can stop guessing now...


----------



## equus717

Here is my picture


----------



## CloudsMystique

It didn't work.


----------



## equus717

equus717 said:


> Here is my picture


Does this work?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope. Try just posting the link to the picture without the HTML.


----------



## equus717

How about this?


----------



## CloudsMystique

I see it now : ]

Um... Clydesdale/TB or Clydesdale/Shire?


----------



## equus717

Nope, that's not it.


----------



## Scoutrider

Wild guess... Gelderlanders?


----------



## Phantom Legacy

Wuerttemberger
Oldenburg
Doesn't look like a Holsteiner, but I'll throw that out there.
Dutch Warmblood
Appendix
Percheron/TB cross
Is it a cross?


----------



## VanillaBean

something X Clydesdale.....


----------



## zanyoutthere

Twilight Arabians said:


> Okay here's mine!


VERY VERY big fellabella! HAHA. It has the head of one!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

PMU?
Shire?
Percheron?
Irish Draght?

Its a draft breed right?
Is it purebred?


----------



## mom2pride

Okay, I hate when my brain refuses to work...I KNOW that breed, but cannot think of the name right now...UGGGHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## equus717

Scoutrider you got it!!!! Your turn!


----------



## Scoutrider

Yaaayyy!! Lol.

Here's mine!!


----------



## CloudsMystique

Akhal-Teke?


----------



## Scoutrider

Nope


----------



## western walking horse

quarter horse


----------



## Scoutrider

No, not QH.


----------



## western walking horse

thoroughbred


----------



## Scoutrider

No, not a TB.


----------



## gypsygirl

appendix ????????


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya

sorry if i repeat
Tennesee Walker???
Rocky Mountain Horse???
American Walking Pony???


----------



## Scoutrider

No, none of those.

I'll give a hint... it isn't an American breed. :wink:


----------



## equus717

a haflinger.


----------



## roro

equus717 said:


> a haflinger.



I was about to guess that, if there are Halflingers that look that nice sign me up for one!

Absolutely wild guess: Belgian Warmblood?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Azteca?


----------



## Scoutrider

equus717 said:


> a haflinger.


Nope! Another hint: these are horses, and generally over 15.2 hands.



roro said:


> I was about to guess that, if there are Halflingers that look that nice sign me up for one!
> 
> Absolutely wild guess: Belgian Warmblood?


Getting a _little_ warmer here, but no, not a Belgian Warmblood.



CloudsMystique said:


> Azteca?


Nope. :wink:


----------



## VanillaBean

*American Warmblood?!*


----------



## Lis

Dutch Warmblood?
Danish Warmblood?


----------



## Scoutrider

None of the above. Another hint... no 'Warmblood' in the name.


----------



## gypsygirl

calabrese horse ???


----------



## happyhorse1

I'm with JustDressageIt on this one...I reckon its a Dutch Warmblood too...I'm not too good with horsey breeds though.

This post has made me realise I need to brush up!! I have been doing some reasearch and some across a website which has a whole list of breeds on it and photographs too...its www.therideronline.co.uk
Seems like quite an interesting site..got horsey news too which is always good!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Avelignese?


----------



## Scoutrider

gypsygirl said:


> calabrese horse ???


Nope



happyhorse1 said:


> I'm with JustDressageIt on this one...I reckon its a Dutch Warmblood too...I'm not too good with horsey breeds though.


No, not a Dutch Warmblood



Icrazyaboutu said:


> Avelignese?


Nope.


----------



## equus717

Estonian Native


----------



## VanillaBean

american saddlebred ?


----------



## Scoutrider

equus717 said:


> Estonian Native


Wow... I just had to Google that one... and I thought that I had picked a rare horse... sorry, wrong answer, but cookies for going above and beyond the call of duty in finding a rare breed! 



VanillaBean said:


> american saddlebred ?


Nope, not a saddlebred.


----------



## Klassic Superstar

haha since everyone sis guessing harder breds ill go with a simple one.. arab?


----------



## equus717

Galiceno


----------



## equus717

Lusitano


----------



## Attitude05

Kinsky?


----------



## Attitude05

Kun Kinsky


----------



## Scoutrider

Attitude05 has it! Kinsky!

Congrats! Your turn!


----------



## Attitude05

Type of draft


----------



## CloudsMystique

Vladimir heavy draft?


----------



## Attitude05

yes


----------



## CloudsMystique

Awesome 



Here's mine:


----------



## roro

Tennessee Walker?
American Saddlebred?
Thoroughbred?

This thread has really made me realize how awful I am with breeds!


----------



## CloudsMystique

roro said:


> Tennessee Walker?
> American Saddlebred?
> Thoroughbred?
> 
> This thread has really made me realize how awful I am with breeds!



Nope...

Don't feel bad - this is a hard one ; )


----------



## equus717

Galiceno or an Estonian Native


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## equus717

American Creme and White,


----------



## equus717

Based off the shirt is it an American Breed?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope... and I'm not going to say where it's from until more people have guessed wrong.


----------



## equus717

Shagya-Arabian or the Single Footing Horse


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## equus717

Kustanai?


----------



## equus717

Missouri Fox Trotter


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## Scoutrider

Florida Cracker?
Irish Draught?
Andalusian?
Barb?
Criollo?


I'm wildly guessing, can you tell?? Ha ha :lol:


----------



## CloudsMystique

Haha, nope : ]


----------



## equus717

Azteca?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## Sebastians Girl 360

some kind of warmblood! 
prolly dutch warmblood


----------



## Hunter65

Scoutrider said:


> Yaaayyy!! Lol.
> 
> Here's mine!!


My Hunter when he grows up


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

LOL. I give up already! :lol:


----------



## equus717

albanian


----------



## CloudsMystique

Nope : ]


----------

